# What did you get in Daytona?



## auratus677 (Sep 24, 2009)

Just wonderin what people got at the national breeders expo the other day
i got 2 yellow sips


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

i got 2 g&b auratus.


----------



## Froggy (May 9, 2010)

Photos, and from whom did you purchase these new additions?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

L. williamsi pr.

whoohoo!!!!!!
james


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Picked up a female Bastimentos, and a couple books.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Hey James did you get the williamsi from LLL Reptile? I was in San Diego visiting last week and they were frantically packing up reptiles as I was shopping. I asked about the williamsii but they had all been packed up. I decided I didn't want them to bother unpacking. Sneaking 3 frogs on the plane was enough, I didn't want to push it and add a gecko....


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

lee picked them up from LLL for me (i couldn't make it down there) great price too! $50 for a pr. !!!!!

james


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

GET OUT! That's like half their normal price! Dang it I knew I should have asked to get some while I was there. If they have them come December I'll just have to ask my dad to get some for me for the holidays. He's totally game feeding my new reptile addiction.


----------



## RepTillisHerps (Jul 27, 2010)

I got a pair of Cristobal Island Pumilio. Love them


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I went today,

First off .. Thanks Jimo,, I appreciate the help.

The Cristobal were beautiful. I seriously debated breaking out a credit card, but fiscal responsibility won out...My son even asked about the look in my eyes on the ride home.

I also met Bill Schwinn.. in my opinion a strait forward and honest guy.. I'd sit down and have a beer or two with him.

I got a couple of cultures and some 2bl Exo Hood lights $ 13 each ,, felt like a deal to me.

Dan


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Well, I spent all the leaf money I've made this summer . I found my dream frogs (or close enough) and bought a pair of Cristobals from Marcus. I'm so excited I can hardly stand it. He had one pair that had Florida Gator fan written all over it. I swear that both had perfect Gator orange and blue. I picked out two with a little more red and the male has been calling away.

I paid $15 each for three Exo 2-light hoods (no tax). I got tons of crickets and meal worms from the bug guys giving them away. The reason I took so many is that my son used his Christmas money and bought a male Jackson's Chameleon. It is so cool. I've always wanted one, so I agreed to buy his enclosure.

I also picked up 10 lbs of cork bark for $5/lb.

We got a couple of nice carnivorous plants for one of my teens who has a small collection and loves them.

I also swapped some G&B CR Auratus tads for Powder Blue tinc tads with Paul (Gothaicus). Thanks for the trade. Now the trick is finding time to build out several new vivs. But that's a good problem to have.

Alasdair - Now that I have my dream pumilios, I'm gonna need about a dozen brom pups. I picked up a couple for a couple bucks each, but they are nothing compared to those you gave me. I'm happy to pay fair market value, so I'll shoot you a PM.

It was great to meet some many familiar avatars!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Another Daytona has come and gone. It was quite hectic from a vendor point of view. Saw lots of neat critters, caught up with old friends, also met some new ones, it is nice meeting the faces behind the keyboards. Dan, it is mutual, thanks for the kind wordsI did not get any darts, picked up some clown tree frogs from Mike Novy, and a pair of Pinellas County king snakes, pr of Southern Georgia Chain Kings, and an Amel. Corn to continue my work with my line of Corns I have been working on for at least 10 years.Bill


----------



## auratus677 (Sep 24, 2009)

these are all great purchases pics and there setups would be great
and also is $45 each for yellow Sipaliwini a good deal?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I would love to know who was selling the double light exo fixtures for that cheap. Thtas a GREAT price!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

That's a very reasonable price for Yellow Sips.  From whom did you buy them? I'd love to get my hands on some. Was it SNDF?

Best,
Ash


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

JimO said:


> He had one pair that had Florida Gator fan written all over it. I swear that both had perfect Gator orange and blue.


Your one of those guys. Sure it wasn't meant for the best SEC team, Auburn...lol


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

rcteem said:


> Your one of those guys. Sure it wasn't meant for the best SEC team, Auburn...lol


No, I saw these frogs, and they weren't wussies.... GO GATORS!


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

I got two bronze auratus from Bill. I really love them! I would have loved to get the pumillios as well as the lamasi... and the sips, the little tiny leucs, the matecho *sigh*


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

i ended up picking up my two g&b auratus from LLL.

Bill were those ancon hill auratus you had? the green speckled ones? they were absolutely beautiful, i almost came back on sunday to pick some up but the Ms's talked me out of it. lol


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Okay, here's my new additions:

Orange Basti (female) from Marcus @ SNDF:









I also picked up some E. anthonyi froglets from Paul (gothaicus) on Friday:









Sorry the pics aren't better.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

My Green and Black Auratus were from a pair of Panama frogs, unknown location. I will have some of the same assortment of frogs again at the Repticon Tampa show in late Sept. Bill


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Frogtofall said:


> I would love to know who was selling the double light exo fixtures for that cheap. Thtas a GREAT price!


I can't remember the name of the vendor, but they were at the far left back corner from the entrance.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

rcteem said:


> Your one of those guys. Sure it wasn't meant for the best SEC team, Auburn...lol


Not being a Gator fan myself, I passed on that pair and bought a pair with a little more red to them. They are SWEEEEET! Oh, and I didn't realize Auburn still had a football program .


----------



## auratus677 (Sep 24, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> That's a very reasonable price for Yellow Sips.  From whom did you buy them? I'd love to get my hands on some. Was it SNDF?
> 
> Best,
> Ash


yes they were from SNDF Bruce(i think thats his name) said they were like 2 of the 4 total froglets he has gotten from the pair


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

his name is marcus breece (mabie where you thought you heard "bruce" 

james


----------



## auratus677 (Sep 24, 2009)

james67 said:


> his name is marcus breece (mabie where you thought you heard "bruce"
> 
> james


oh ok thanks for the correction


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I also had 5 Yellow Sipps there, nobody was interested? Weird


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i tried to give people a heads up as to what you would have, surprising that you didnt get rid of more. you always have very competitive prices. 

james


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I got some awesome BYH tincs from Bill Schwinn, a Agalychnis moreletii trio & some Red Eye sub adults from Mike Novy.

Thanks for the auratus tads, leaves, and cutting Jim....I hope you like the Powder Blues.

Nice pic Alasdair! I hope you like the anthonyi.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Picked up 6 tanks from Protean (thanks Jason)
Leaf litter and springtails (thanks Jim)
A massive Nepenthes pitcher (scared the kids on the elevator at my hotel)
An amazing bottle of Lagavulin 16 (Thanks Alasdair)
Poison frogs by Lotters, Jungfer, Henkel, and Schmidt



And this fatty


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

the show was pretty sweet, it was nice to see everyone..

i braught home a pair of L. williamsi from First Choice Reptiles (Nick Mole) for $60 and they died within 2 days tho  i have called and emailed them with no reply back so far. Sounds kind of shaddy to me. Hopefully i hear back soon. If anyone has any previous experience with FCR shoot me a pm please.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

dom said:


> the show was pretty sweet, it was nice to see everyone..
> 
> i braught home a pair of L. williamsi from First Choice Reptiles (Nick Mole) for $60 and they died within 2 days tho  i have called and emailed them with no reply back so far. Sounds kind of shaddy to me. Hopefully i hear back soon. If anyone has any previous experience with FCR shoot me a pm please.


That sucks Dom!
I kept going back and forth on the WC darts he had but after I got a closer inspection I saw the cobalts had a heat lamp on their tank and a good amount of the trivis had noserubs and open wounds.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Dom, I would contact show promoter Wayne Hill, I am sure he would like to know that imports were being sold at his captive bred only show. If more people did this then there would not be wild caught junk taking away from true captive bred sales and disapointing first time herp buyers that dont know any better.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

billschwinn said:


> Dom, I would contact show promoter Wayne Hill, I am sure he would like to know that imports were being sold at his captive bred only show. If more people did this then there would not be wild caught junk taking away from true captive bred sales and disapointing first time herp buyers that dont know any better.


thanx Bill, i will defiently shoot him an email and explain the situation! its really a shame that he has to be an idiot and try to screw people over.

thanx all for the PM's seems he is a pretty foul guy. Karma is a bitch and it will come back to him!

now lets see some more pictures form the show!!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

It's been that way from the start (the show) - 90's.....certain vendors have always gotten away with semi to blatantly obvious WC offerings. Usually they are intermingled with CB stock but yes....youre right....fair is fair. They should all be CB.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Dom, just a note, if he did not get back with you yet he did have time to post a new add on here yesterday, draw your own conclusions.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Bill - I'm really sorry I missed you at the show. I came by to introduce myself a couple of times, but your table was crowded and you looked pretty busy. I wasn't even able to get close enough to see the frogs very well. I would like to have seen the yellow sips.

I've heard a lot of good things about you and your frogs and I look forward to meeting you some time.

Jim


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

billschwinn said:


> Dom, just a note, if he did not get back with you yet he did have time to post a new add on here yesterday, draw your own conclusions.


shady shady shady. and i cant even give him negative feedback on DB because it wasnt baught over the site. Oh well enough bitchen about it


my friend purchased 3 of your milkies early sat, morning! They look awesome and are doing really well!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

dom said:


> the show was pretty sweet, it was nice to see everyone..
> 
> i braught home a pair of L. williamsi from First Choice Reptiles (Nick Mole) for $60 and they died within 2 days tho  i have called and emailed them with no reply back so far. Sounds kind of shaddy to me. Hopefully i hear back soon. If anyone has any previous experience with FCR shoot me a pm please.


That really does stink. A $60 refund would have probably cost a lot less than potential loss of sales from folks who read this. I can't understand it. If I sold $60 worth of leaves and someone didn't like them, I'd give them a refund or replace them in a heart beat. It just isn't worth it to have dissatisfied customers.


----------



## auratus677 (Sep 24, 2009)

gothaicus said:


> That sucks Dom!
> I kept going back and forth on the WC darts he had but after I got a closer inspection I saw the cobalts had a heat lamp on their tank and a good amount of the trivis had noserubs and open wounds.


im glad you metioned that cuz i was thinking about getting 2 of the green trivis but i could never get a close enough look at them


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

JimO said:


> That really does stink. A $60 refund would have probably cost a lot less than potential loss of sales from folks who read this. I can't understand it. If I sold $60 worth of leaves and someone didn't like them, I'd give them a refund or replace them in a heart beat. It just isn't worth it to have dissatisfied customers.


when i emailed him , i even told him i wasnt looking for a refund it, just wanted the animals replaced. 

how are your tads doing? Did you get anything else at the show?


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

dom said:


> when i emailed him , i even told him i wasnt looking for a refund it, just wanted the animals replaced.
> 
> how are your tads doing? Did you get anything else at the show?


The tads look great, thanks. I also picked up a pair of Pumilio Cristobals, which are AWESOME!!! My dream frogs have always been Pumilio Bluejeans, but these are just as beautiful. So, now I have my dream frogs. The first three froglets from my pair of Auratus morphed out this week and are all hopping around and eating, so frog life is good right now.

My son also picked up a Jackson's chameleon with his Christmas money. Now that is one of my favorite animals on earth! I didn't want to bias his decision, but when he decided on the Jackson's I was stoked!

I hope your situation gets resolved.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

I picked up 6 P vittatus from Marcus. Was hoping to pick up a nice red or orange Amazon tree boa, but didn't see any. We almost brought home a baby CB Emerald Tree Monitor (Varanus prasinus), but by the time we got back to that booth it was already gone. Oh well next time.
It was nice meeting some new people and seeing ones that I already know.









Dave


----------



## fcreptiles (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello,

Just letting you know we will be replacing/refunding the l.williamsi in question. I did get an email from dominic but I guess there was a bit of confusion with another guy that I was vending with and I was under the impression the issue was being delt with by him(i guess not). Domic please email me privately to settle the matter [email protected].


Regards,

Nick Mole
First Choice Reptiles
www.firstchoicereptiles.com


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

These aren't from Daytona, but I wanted to add a bit of balance to the FCR bash-fest. I purchased a group of 12 _Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis_ from Nick earlier this year and they came in looking great. I lost two due to errors on my part, but the remaining 10 are thriving. It is not the importer's fault if a person buys WC without being prepared to acclimate them.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

I have received an email from nick and we are working on replacing the L. williamsi. Tony this was not ment to be a bash, as i stated in the beginning i wanted information on FCR and what others thought of it. and i was not told that the williamsi were WC. I was told that the owner keeps them in an outside enclosure and the breed prolificly, which i pressumed ( my bad for that one) that he was breeding them. This was after all the National BREEDERS expo.
non the less this matter should stop here as i have talked to Nick and we are working out the matter in private. 

please dont respond to this on this thread as i will not reply to you. if you wish to continues this discussion you can pm me. this thread has been hijacked enough. 

cheers 
Domenic


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

Tony,
I wouldn't describe the posts as a "bash fest" , More like a bit of voicing frustrations and concerns.. 

Dan


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

JimO said:


> The tads look great, thanks. I also picked up a pair of Pumilio Cristobals, which are AWESOME!!! My dream frogs have always been Pumilio Bluejeans, but these are just as beautiful. So, now I have my dream frogs. The first three froglets from my pair of Auratus morphed out this week and are all hopping around and eating, so frog life is good right now.
> 
> My son also picked up a Jackson's chameleon with his Christmas money. Now that is one of my favorite animals on earth! I didn't want to bias his decision, but when he decided on the Jackson's I was stoked!
> 
> I hope your situation gets resolved.



Oh man that is awesome, i saw the Cristobals that Marcus had, they looked pretty damn impressive. If i had enough money i would have grabbed them  

Im sure your son is very stoked on his new Cham. even more impressive that he saved his Christmas money this long, when i was your there was no way i could save money for that long


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Dan i take it you found FF's i know Marcus has a ton of cultures! Sry i couldnt help earlier


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry Dom , You must have hit enter a few seconds before me.

Dan


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I sent out a Pm to you about the flies and I believe I used the word ..? is Duhh a word?
I didn't even think about the expo in my panic mode.

Interestingly enough .. I have made my self some home work.. the cultures seem fine after 3-5hours above 90deg.

Besides .. I managed a first at the show ... My first parking ticket .. time meter violation ...

Dan


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

RecycledAgain said:


> I sent out a Pm to you about the flies and I believe I used the word ..? is Duhh a word?
> I didn't even think about the expo in my panic mode.
> 
> Interestingly enough .. I have made my self some home work.. the cultures seem fine after 3-5hours above 90deg.
> ...


hahah no worries, most likely they must be at a high temp for long to totally make the steril. 

haha should have put that extra quarter in there


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I was using pennys... I meant to come back out .. it was the Exo lights ... talked to a guy on the way out as he was loading up , and went back in .. missed it buy no more than 15 min max .. Daytona parking police are efficient if nothing else.. 

Dan


----------

